# Avoiding pee staining on long haired Maltese



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

This may be like sharing a bath picture of your kids........embarassing! Sorry Abella. :hiding:
I use hair scrunchies to separate her hair before she goes outside. Hoping this may be helpful. :wub:

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better!"


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is so lovely!!!!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not the only one! I get a lot of laughs, especially from my hubby. I use the tiny claw hair clips :thumbsup:



Abella's Mommy said:


> This may be like sharing a bath picture of your kids........embarassing! Sorry Abella. :hiding:
> I use hair scrunchies to separate her hair before she goes outside. Hoping this may be helpful. :wub:
> 
> "Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better!"


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Lydia, Georgie Girl is beautiful! :wub:
I figure this is just the price of beauty! lol...... And so much easier than having to wash and dry her rear end hair every time she pees - pee stains are so hard to get rid of on Maltese pure white hair! I tried using the claw clips on Abella and bless her heart she would shake and they would fall out or slip.  Is there a secret in keeping them in position!

"lIfe is good - Life with a Maltese is better!"


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you, so is your sweet Abella! For sure keeps them cleaner  I use these from Amazon,but you have to be careful NOT to get tailbone caught, they are strong! Hubby caught Georgie's once and she said she did not want him to EVER clip her hair up again!!! He's much more careful now, and she got over it slowly.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01D9CR7DS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Lydia, Thank you - I will have to get some of those clips. I'm thinking they will work good when I'm grooming Abella too (sectioning her hair for styling). I like how they don't have an opening inside the claw teeth (not sure if that makes sense) they look like they hold tight!

Abella has a doggie door and she is now trained to ring her bell that hangs by it, and wait for me to come and clip up her "skirt" before going out. Sometimes she rings it a couple times "Where is my servant?" lol! Nothing compares to a Maltese! :wub:

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better!"


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

I’m loving these conversations. I never thought about this issue before. I’m glad I have a boy!!!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Jeep's Mommy said:


> I’m loving these conversations. I never thought about this issue before. I’m glad I have a boy!!!


Mare, Long haired boys are actually worse than girls when it comes to pee staining......boys lift their leg- girls squat! :yes:

"Life is Good - Life with a Maltese is better!"


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

*Pee stains*

I’m not planning to let Jeep’s hair get that long. He’s not into hair clips.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Yes......I remember you saying that! I can't even picture Jeep in a long show cut........lol! He's all Boy! :rochard::thmbup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Due to Kitzi's back leg/partial lameness he pees on his under hair & front feet often. I have to keep it short & wash it often. Lisi has the cutest little squat where she sort of lifts one of her bag legs up when she squats. He does not get stains.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

I thought when I got another dog it would be a girl. In my life the boys always outweighed the girls. But after I lost Boone and decided to start looking for another dog, every dog I found on the rescue sites were boys. Jeep was just meant to be mine.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jeep's Mommy said:


> I thought when I got another dog it would be a girl. In my life the boys always outweighed the girls. But after I lost Boone and decided to start looking for another dog, every dog I found on the rescue sites were boys. Jeep was just meant to be mine.


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

edelweiss said:


> Due to Kitzi's back leg/partial lameness he pees on his under hair & front feet often. I have to keep it short & wash it often. Lisi has the cutest little squat where she sort of lifts one of her bag legs up when she squats. He does not get stains.


Sandi, 
What happened to Kitzi's back leg (I haven't heard that story)? :crying:

Abella also used to slightly lift one back leg when she squat to pee. Now she only lifts one back leg when I'm trimming her skirt and trying to get the left and right side even.....lol! Some of our grooming days she can definitely get an attitude!
:smilie_tischkante:

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better!"


----------



## kayanne (Sep 15, 2018)

What a brilliant idea to clip their "skirt" back. My Zita is only 3 1/2 months old but she is getting such pee stains already! I don't remember that happening with my other Maltese. But this one does squat differently, haha.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Funny that you say that! My Lexie never did either. My mom's Willow actually squats and walks slightly forward to put her skirts behind her, smarty! Georgie squats crooked, so its a hit or miss, therefore the clips lol



kayanne said:


> What a brilliant idea to clip their "skirt" back. My Zita is only 3 1/2 months old but she is getting such pee stains already! I don't remember that happening with my other Maltese. But this one does squat differently, haha.


----------

